# برمجة hmi باللغة العربية للمستخدم مساعدة



## Eng/adham (22 يونيو 2012)

هل يوجد احد برمجة hmi بحيث تظهر الاوامر والاخطارات للمستخدم بالغة العربية طبعا نوع دلتا ؟


----------



## ksmksam (22 يونيو 2012)

شو يعني نوع دلتا

بس اذا عندك خبره في برمجتها بامكانك استخدام صور جاهزه مكتوب عليها بالعربي


----------

